# Help for Skype 4.3



## burkoff (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello,
Please someone to write from start to finish installation instructions Skype working under freebsdFreeBSD 10

Оf all my colleagues I only use freebsdFreeBSD and it is hard

Please HELP!


----------



## scottro (Jan 31, 2015)

You can try the steps mentioned here. 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-centos-6-5-linux-c6-ports-skype.44800/page-4

Untested by me.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2015)

Unfortuanately net-im/skype4 *does not* work on FreeBSD at all right now. It needs unimplemented Linux system calls that, last time I checked, were not even in HEAD yet.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 1, 2015)

The Linux system call updates are a work in progress.  The most recent status update may be of interest.

https://www.freebsd.org/news/status...2.html#Linux-Emulation-Layer,-the-Linuxulator


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there an alternative to Skype for FreeBSD, but is compatible with Skype?  There is no way I am gonna try to get mom to convert her computer to FreeBSD over the phone.


----------



## BachiloDmitry (Mar 7, 2015)

Nothing can be compatible with Skype except Skype itself, otherwise I think it would have died already. The amount of code in Skype.exe providing anti-debugger, anti-tracing and polymorphing mechanisms is adorable actually.  You can read more here: http://www.oklabs.net/skype-reverse-engineering-the-long-journey/


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 22, 2015)

Is Skype still dead for FreeBSD?


----------



## protocelt (Nov 22, 2015)

Unless your running a recent 11-CURRENT, to my knowledge, yes.


----------



## BachiloDmitry (Nov 23, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Unless you're running a recent 11-CURRENT, to my knowledge, yes.


Hmm, what changes if I do? AFAIK it's just dead and would not be revived.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 23, 2015)

BachiloDmitry said:


> Hmm, what changes if I do? AFAIK it's just dead and would not be revived.


11.0-CURRENT has a new Linux compatibility layer.


----------



## Atsuri (Nov 30, 2015)

What about running Skype through Wine? Should that not work better? 

Also, burkoff, if easy Skype use is what you're looking for in an operating system, I'm afraid FreeBSD might not be the best choice .


----------



## aragats (Dec 2, 2015)

Not a 100% replacement, but skypeweb plugin for pidgin provides a good messenger functionality by using Skype's web protocol.
The project is here:
https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb
Also a binary package available:

```
$ pkg search pidgin-skypeweb
pidgin-skypeweb-08222015  Plugin to use Skype chat from Pidgin(without Skype running)
```


----------



## kusanagiyang (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello,
I ended up installing a plugin in chromium and it worked (kinda)...
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-messenger/hicmdbckjafmndeclhgnkokigkedpenm
no call or video conf though


----------



## santhanand (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello,
You can try skype with chromium from chrome app store
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/skype/lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2016)

santhanand said:


> Hello,
> You can try skype with chromium from chrome app store
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/skype/lifbcibllhkdhoafpjfnlhfpfgnpldfl





> Please note that audio and video calling on Skype web client is currently not supported on Chrome OS and Linux.


It's the audio and, to a lesser extend, the video calling features why people want Skype in the first place.


----------



## aragats (Jul 29, 2016)

«Skype finalizes its move to the cloud»
«A new Skype for Linux client is now available as an alpha»


----------



## Atsuri (Jul 30, 2016)

Potentially good news, Thanks for the update . I hope this time it uses open-source standards so that we too get a piece of this VoIP cake.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 7, 2016)

Skype M$ Spy Messenger  is available from a web page https://web.skype.com for now,
(personally I don' test it, because I don't use it (Jabber rullez! ), but it works for a friend of mine)
so it seems you don't need to install any crappy software anymore.

UPDATE:
It doesn't start on my www/chromium and www/firefox browser with following message







Spoiler






> "Please try it on your desktop computer instead"
> 
> 
> > I'm using my "*desktop computer*" now, you moron!






But after changing my chromium user agent to 

```
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/50.0.2661.102 Safari/537.36
```
(extension to change chromium user agent)
It works, but without calls (chat only), when I try to call, it suggest me to install this chrome extension, but it fails with following error —





Maybe it is possible to download this extension, to edit something, and to install it manually…?
Maybe one day someone will create a hack or something…


Or if you try to use it with firefox with following user agent

```
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:47.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/47.0
```
(firefox extension to change user agents)
then, when you try to call someone, it will suggest you to install "SkypeWebPlugin.msi" (chat is working ok).

As you can see in the pictures, on a machine with a windows®™ installed, this "*plugin.msi" should start some kind of a malware script, that will transform your FF browser into a hanged window with a skype logo, 4th picture should be with a "task manager" in it, to kill hanged process (or processes)… 





So maybe it works with wine?


Or maybe they (M$) will start to provide full support for free  for Free OS-es with their products?


*P.S.* GNU/Linux user agents work for web.skype.com in chat mode too… 
e.g. "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:47.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/47.0"

So it seems that they (microsoft™ guys®) just ignore FreeBSD users by now.

*P. P. S* But I believe , after all, calls will work on GNU/Linux, because US government "big brother" Microsoft®™ Co want to hear and watch record all your conversations… even on Linux systems and especially on "_Linux_" devices .


----------



## aragats (Feb 10, 2017)

Since Skype had announced the end of life of old P2P protocol, I've just tried skypeforlinux-alpha with emulators/linux-c7. After installing a couple of missing libraries I'm getting the following when run it 
	
	



```
[17811:0209/224202:FATAL:zygote_host_impl_linux.cc(140)] Check failed: base::UnixDomainSocket::EnableReceiveProcessId(fds[0]).
#0 0x00000109855e <unknown>
#1 0x0000010ae7cb <unknown>
#2 0x000001fe0a8b <unknown>
#3 0x000001fe001f <unknown>
#4 0x000001fe05ce <unknown>
#5 0x000001caad2a <unknown>
#6 0x000001cb107f <unknown>
#7 0x000001caa4a6 <unknown>
#8 0x000001299e77 <unknown>
#9 0x000001298950 <unknown>
#10 0x000003487933 main
#11 0x000810421b15 __libc_start_main
#12 0x000000586cc9 <unknown>
```
Not sure what this means and whether it's possible go further...


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 18, 2017)

May be someone doesn't know,
there is a very good alternative to skype, especially if you use facebook.




it is possible to use facebook for video calls, and it works very nice on FreeBSD,
I was very surprised when I first clicked this icon and saw, that it was working fine without any issues...

To use it, you need to enable webcamd daemon and to load cuse kernel module,
add 
	
	



```
webcamd_enable="YES"
kld_list="cuse"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf,
(Or if you use FreeBSD 10.*, install multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod and add `kld_list="cuse4bsd"` instead.)
Also you need to add your user to webcamd group `# pw groupmod webcamd -m username`,
after attach your webcam if it isn't integrated and then reboot.


----------



## aragats (May 18, 2017)

Thanks, ILUXA ! Good to know!
I thought they require a browser plugin, which certainly doesn't exist for FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 18, 2017)

No! No plugins, just run www/firefox, navigate to facebook and make a video call!
(I'm using firefox-53.0.2,1 now and FreeBSD 11-STABLE and FB video calls works fine for me.)


----------

